# Lincoln Show Rally



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
We have 40 places booked for this show, hopefully we can camp as normal now that the UK is opening up again
we have 14 booked up to now 
Advanced booking is open now,
book ASAP to reserve your place, it will be good to meet up with old friends and welcome some newbies

Please add your name here if you are attending this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Advanced booking closes at 2pm on the 8th September Please remember and tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts 
please contact me @ [email protected] if you need any more info 
hope to see you there


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello, George & Angie, I have booked with Warners and will be arriving on Thursday.
Look forward to seeing you.
Rick & Chris


----------

